# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  cms mình tự tạo ra xoso88.com

## collagenadiva

Mình mới viết được một ứng dụng là box application dựa trên mô hình trang ảo của magento và ẩn dấu param của joomla, trang vẫn đang trong quá trình hoàn thiện, mong các bạn vui lòng góp ý
Trang được viết dựa trên mô hình frontname - controller - action để hình thành lên các trang ảo với việc lắp ghép các box và lồng nhau một cách hợp lý, được phân tách phần code và phần thiết kế một cách riêng biệt và có thể tùy biến ở mức template
các bạn có thể xem demo ở đây: http://www.xoso88.com

----------

